# Abu Ghraib



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://makeashorterlink.com/?V4BE121DC

A sad mark on American history.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

So 34 bad apples represent the entire US military. Your point in posting the article was?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

They don't represent the entire military. I suppose they represent a complacent attitute when it comes to torture. My point in posting the article was to point out the damage that was done to the reputation of the United States and to those who were tortured.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

To show his contempt for our Military Forces :eyeroll:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ya we know how you feel about our troops. How did it go again MT, oh ya that's right, you don't give a damn if our troops are being shot at or not. Inside of 1 day you have started 2 new threads in attempts at defaming the US military. What a piece of work.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> Militant_Tiger wrote on Mar 10, 2005 6:36 pm " I really couldn't give any less of a damn if our soldiers are being shot at or not, that's war."


 uke:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

WOW MT I didnt realize you said something like that. I lost good friends and family in this war and in my book the words you said are TREASON. I think you should be investigated Terrorist.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Its funny how MT will stick up for the muslims till there is no end saying its a peaceful religion when they prove to us every day that they ain't.She will go on to say "Oh its a few radicals" when there is thousands,possibly millions of them.(in my book they ain't radical at all they are actually the devout muslims)But when a few American Soldiers slip up she calls it a sad mark on American history.The only sad mark on American history are people like your selves.You stick up for the people we are at war with while you tear down your own people.The only reason we will lose the war on terror is because half the people(DEMS)are on the enemies side.You will never hear them outwardly admit that, but there actions prove other wise.They would love to see us lose this war, otherwise they would at least stand behind our president.The people that support the terrorists are every bit of a threat as the terrorists themselves.The DEMS in being against the pres and the war are actually helping the terrorists.Put it this way, The DEMS think we should pull out of Iraq,MT(a DEM) says they are a nice peaceful people.So lets say we pull out of Iraq,the enemy starts flooding into the country becuase their nice peaceful people-SIT BACK AND WATCH THE BOMBS GO OFF. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you were a law enforcement profiler what conclusion would you come to?

True or not appearances are important, and this is how things appear.

Anti Bush
Anti military
Constant attack of our soldiers ie Abu Gharib (why keep bringing it up?)
Defends Muslims
Attacks Christians
Blames Christians
Thinks we should have gone after Saudi Arabia ------ our ally 
Thinks "his people" suffered more than the Jews at the Holocaust 
Thinks Iraq was better off with Sadam

With my old age bad memory I remember this much. What's the deal anyway. There is a disturbing pattern here. MT I think you have just been careless and created a bad image of yourself. Your perhaps OK, but I wouldn't hire you as a PR advisor. This isn't an insinuation, it's just food for thought for you MT, and I hope you find it helpful. Please give it some thought.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> She will go on to say "Oh its a few radicals" when there is thousands,possibly millions of them.


Considering how many Muslims there are in the world, several thousand IS a few.



> (in my book they ain't radical at all they are actually the devout muslims)


Those are not mutually exclusive. You can be a nut and pick whichever religion you choose.



> But when a few American Soldiers slip up she calls it a sad mark on American history.The only sad mark on American history are people like your selves.You stick up for the people we are at war with while you tear down your own people.


So you support these torture practices? Are we not supposed to be better than the enemy? Are they not meant to be the barbarians? How do you think the world views us when it turns out that we savagely beat our prisoners?



> The only reason we will lose the war on terror is because half the people(DEMS)are on the enemies side.


You got me. Tell me though, why exactly does it matter whether this half of the country is with your war or not? Does your party not control the White House and have the majority in both houses of Congress? Have the recruitment quotas not been met? Why then, with all the power and all the troops one could possibly use, is it this powerless half of the country that is losing the war for your side?



> They would love to see us lose this war, otherwise they would at least stand behind our president.


I won't stand behind someone I don't trust. I suppose you would have backed Hitler during the second world war as well, just to prove your patriotism.



> The DEMS in being against the pres and the war are actually helping the terrorists.Put it this way, The DEMS think we should pull out of Iraq,MT(a DEM) says they are a nice peaceful people.So lets say we pull out of Iraq,the enemy starts flooding into the country becuase their nice peaceful people-SIT BACK AND WATCH THE BOMBS GO OFF


First, please explain what help is being given to the terrorists. Do they hate us liberals any less than they hate you? The insurgents and terrorists hate us equally.



> WOW MT I didnt realize you said something like that. I lost good friends and family in this war and in my book the words you said are TREASON. I think you should be investigated Terrorist.


For exercising my free speech? What kind of American are you?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So you support these torture practices? Are we not supposed to be better than the enemy? Are they not meant to be the barbarians? How do you think the world views us when it turns out that we savagely beat our prisoners?


This was carried out by "as you often say about Muslim terrorists) a minor few. Only a few bad apples, and the world should see it that way. We prosecuted those bad apples, and the vast majority of Muslims will not even verbally condemn the action of terrorists.

Again, following your example, the world should realize that there are a few bad apples in every religion, every nation, every political party, etc etc


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> This was carried out by "as you often say about Muslim terrorists) a minor few. Only a few bad apples, and the world should see it that way. We prosecuted those bad apples, and the vast majority of Muslims will not even verbally condemn the action of terrorists.


Who makes up this vast majority?



> Again, following your example, the world should realize that there are a few bad apples in every religion, every nation, every political party, etc etc


Are there not?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

If MT is female, that would explain the muslum thing, we know how they treat their women with such respect :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Do you have some sort of system in your mind that checks what you type before you send it to ensure that it makes some sense?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I wouldn't believe you if you told me you were lying! :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you insist on not making sense,

You should always go to other people's funerals; otherwise, they won't come to yours- Yogi Berra


----------

